# [NVIDIA] rendering non attivo

## santos

Salve a tutti  :Smile: 

ho installato gentoo da poco, e piano piano sto installando tutto il necessario ma con il rendering 3d ho dei problemi, nonostante abbia seguito questa guida mi esce:

```
$ glxinfo |grep rendering

direct rendering: No
```

ho provato anche a reinstallare i driver nvidia ma senza successo, forse c'è qualche USE particolare da utilizzare?

Ringrazio tutti in anticipo

----------

## k01

manca una delle informazioni più importanti, il modello della tua scheda video

ah, anche /etc/X11/xorg.conf già che ci sei

----------

## santos

hai ragione ,predono

modello scheda video NVIDIA GeForce 7600 GS

xorg.conf

```
Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "X.org Configured"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath         "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

    ModulePath      "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load           "extmod"

    Load           "dbe"

    Load           "GLcore"

    Load           "dri"

    Load           "record"

    Load           "xtrap"

    Load           "glx"

    Load           "freetype"

    Load           "type1"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

    Option         "Xinerama" "0"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol" "auto"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "Samsung SyncMaster"

    HorizSync       30.0 - 81.0

    VertRefresh     56.0 - 75.0

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Card0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "nVidia Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce 7600 GS"

    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Videocard0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce 7600 GS"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Videocard0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "TwinView" "0"

    Option         "metamodes" "1280x1024_75 +0+0; nvidia-auto-select +0+0"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

```

----------

## k01

dunque, prova a commentare 

```

#       Load  "dri"

#       Load  "GLcore"
```

e alle sezioni Device aggiungi

```
Option      "RenderAccel"       "true"
```

e se non l'hai ancora fatto, prova a dare:

```
# eselect opengl set nvidia
```

----------

## santos

ora funziona  :Very Happy: 

ti ringrazio

ps. l'utimo comando cosa fa di preciso?

----------

## crisandbea

 *santos wrote:*   

> ora funziona 
> 
> ti ringrazio
> 
> ps. l'utimo comando cosa fa di preciso?

 

in parole molto povere : dice ad opengl di usare i driver nvidia    :Wink: 

ciauz

----------

